# The most common question, picking a motor.



## eodguy (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello everyone! Hope you are all doing well.

I'm in the process of designing, planning my EV race car. The first thing I need select is a motor. After some digging in the forums I contacted MC in China and I'm waiting to get information about their PM60B motor/ controller package. The numbers on it seem well suited to what I want. But they don't list weight, dementions, price, show dyno graphs, ect, ect.

Of course I would love to get my hands on 2 salvage hvh250s, but wouldn't we all, lol.

Anyway I just wanted to get some input and opinions on selection from all of you.

Thank you for your time

Dave.


----------



## eodguy (Aug 9, 2015)

Here is a list of motors MC sent me.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd stay away from motors and controllers from China. Do more research and follow the lead as to what works for others running the type of EV racing which is your interest.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

There's an old race car book around that said the first thing you need to decide is what size wheels and tires you will be using and what will be the weight of the vehicle. From that you can determine the torque and speed requirements. Then decide on the gearbox or transmission to calculate the motor torque, speed and power needed. Then you can actually size the motor, and pick one that will work. kb


----------



## eodguy (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. Here's a little bit of information on a friends e85 turbo car to give you an idea of the class and what I will be competing against. I would like to do an EV as the pro-am series drift doesn't have any EVs and I'm very interested in building one.

Here is a brief description of his car, most cars in the competition are very similar. 

1996 Nissan 240sx chassis, gutted, caged, normal glass.

Weight with driver: 2653 lbs. He weights about 160 depending on when he last went to the bathroom. 

Engine: 2.7 liter stroked ka24det. 548 hp 497 lb torque. 8200 rpm redline. 

We think we can build a chassis including suspension, brakes, wheels, and tires that weights slightly under 2000lbs. Basically everything excluding drive train. Wheels are 18x10.5 with 18, 305, 30r.front wheels are 18x9.5 18,265,30r.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Are there any limiting regulations ?
Weight ?
Engine size/capacity
Power ?
Width ?
Fuel type ?
There must be some regulations to comply with, and for an EV im sure there will be some related to safety at least. (max voltage etc)


----------



## eodguy (Aug 9, 2015)

Karter2 said:


> Are there any limiting regulations ?
> Weight ?
> Engine size/capacity
> Power ?
> ...


great idea, I went and reviewed the rule book. there are many safety requirements regarding roll cage, seats, belts, helmets, driving suits, ect. actually most of the book is about suspension, lol. these won't pose any issue. as for weight there is no restriction, however power to weight is always a primary concern. no engine modification or power restrictions. however it does have a fuels list and it does state that "all other fuels require written approval by technical manager" I guess ill be trying to call him in the morning.


----------



## eodguy (Aug 9, 2015)

After talking to Kevin (formula-D technical supervisor) EV is allowed in all 3 divisions (pro-am, pro-2, formula-D).

currently they have no regulations or restrictions on EV. he wanted me to keep him updated on the build so that he could get an idea of whats going on in the crazy world of EV.


----------



## browncamaroz28 (May 14, 2014)

A dual 9" setup with a zilla or soliton would handle your power needs and weigh about 350lbs without the pack. How long are the races?


----------



## eodguy (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm at the fourmula D round 5 in texas today. During yesterday's practice runs I timed runs. They last between 25 and 35 seconds on this course (texas motor speedway) however other courses may be longer, Maybe a full minute at most.

Runs are also back to back. Normally 2 runs back to back, but it could be 3 or more depending on what Happens.


----------

